# down imaging



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

Anyone else looking at the new DI sonars from Lowrance and Humminbird for $300? I'm curious what the actual screens look like over bottom conditions we normally find in MI. Do you have to be moving at a certain speed for the lcd to display correctly as you drive over objects? Does a color screen differentiate fish from structure better or worse?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

It is sweet I got to fish in a boat last year that had one. Just wow. I kinda feels like cheating he he..... Now side imaging now that is cheating lol:lol:


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I've got a HB 998 and 788...
They suggest that your boat be moving 2-5 mph when side imaging.
I think the biggest advantage to color is being able to see the screen at all angles and on bright sunny days.
I woud recommend getting the graph with the biggest screen that fits your budget.


----------



## CaptainDs (Mar 22, 2011)

Down imaging is amazing, the pic in my avitar is from my Lowrance with the side imaging turned off. You can see the same fish on down scan and regular sonar. All i can say is wow! if you zoom in you can see the walleyes eyes


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

$300 I'll take two where is this great deal at?


----------



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

captain D I haven't figured out any way to enlarge avatars. could you post the pic in a larger format?

chrome steel. Humminbird 570 DI and Lowrance mark5 x dsi $300 is the msrp. everywhere online has them amazon for $288. Bass pro has them in store.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I am running (2) HB 797 & 798 and the side imaging is great for locating fish that normally scoot away from your boat - the down imaging is very picture like.
The B&W units won't show as much resolution or detail as a color screen may - at least it's easier to understand with the different hues color will show.


----------



## Bay Outfitters (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a few side images and down images I posted on my website with coordinates from my Humminbird unit. One is from the Bay and the other is located on Wixom lake. Www.bayoutfitters.com


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CaptainDs (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## CaptainDs (Mar 22, 2011)




----------

